# Casting a mouthpiece out of HDPE



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

on the slingshot forum... something caught my eye.

HDPE casting.

I think it would be easy to cast a custom mouthpiece.

I intend to try.

Any good ideas to go with it?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## GhostHawk (Oct 28, 2013)

I've experimented with it a bit for slingshot handles, knife handles etc.

Biggest single warning I can give you, once you have it all in a mass, stuck together, put it into some kind of a form or mold, and clamp it or put it under pressure.

If left to its own devices it can warp as it cools.

Sandwich makers seem to be popular for small batch's.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

That is a very good idea!


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

well, I tried...

First try-

DON'T use PVC for your pipe.

DON'T use wood either, it sticks to it.

I am going to try metal tommorow.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see the results, as I've got plenty of leftover HDPE from my cone making.


----------

